# Carlisle vs GAF TPO



## asap1

Hello Friends,
I am a semi-retired general contractor who is helping a client choose the most reliable roofing system. After receiving quotes, my client is now decided between two companies for his 6,000sq ft flat roof building. This will be for a complete tear down to the decking of an existing EPDM roof.

1) Company 1 proposes GAF Everguard 60 Mil TPO single ply membrane, with 3.5" ISO board. Comes with GAF 20 year "System Pledge" Warrany and the company's own personal 20 year warranty

2) Company 2 proposes Carlisle SynTec 60 Mil TPO Sure Weld White polyester reinforced TPO system with 3.5" isocyanurate rigid system. Comes with Carlisle 20 year no dollar limit, non prorated warranty. This company offers 1 free inspection.

Both quotes were relatively bid at the same price, about a 1k difference. From GAF.com, they may have a dollar limit to their warranty. 

My client asked the following questions which I could not answer:
What are your professional opinions regarding each system and what would you go for? Has anyone had any experience regarding each manufacturer's warranties and any issues regarding it when a problem needs to be addressed? Which system has a more dependable track record?

Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## atlroofman

Both companies adhere to the factory mutual system that guarantees that same materials (type and thickness) is universal throughout manufactures


----------



## atlroofman

forgot-
Only accept a NDL (no dollar limit) warrantee from the manufacturer.


----------



## photo_shop

Both the GAF and Carlisle quotes appear to be similar. Both are NDL Warranties and Both are Tier 1 Manufacturer's. If two contractors bid within $1,000 on a 60 square job it sounds like they either know each other or you got a good bid.

good luck.


----------



## JWRoofing

*Both brands have their positives*

We've been using GAF TPO for about 10 years and I haven't had any issues with them nor have I needed any warranty work. We are one of their Master Elite contractors, and they inspect every job before issuing warranties. Although I haven't used Carlisle, I haven't heard anything bad about them. I'm sure your client will be happy with either choice.

______________________
Miami Commercial Roofing 
Rest Rise Grow Motivational App


----------



## DaltonJames

I haven't had much experience with GAF's TPO system. However, I have worked with Carlisle and Firestone TPO and believe it really comes down to the accountability of those that are installing the product. At a glance, the products are going to be comparable. GAF and Carlisle reps can bicker over who is the best, yet no one can deny that established installers will always provide a superior service/ product. 

If this was my property, I am really intrigued by the 1st proposal as they provide a 20 manufacture's warranty and a 20 year warranty themselves at a possible rate of $1,000.00 more. 
This leads me to believe that either A. Company 1 trusts the hell out of their product and workmanship to tag their own 20 year warranty.
or B. Company 1 is taking, the Tommy Boy reference, slapping a guarantee on the box to make you feel all warm and fuzzy.
If you think about it, It only takes one service call in that 20 years and you already made that $1,000.00 back, of course assuming they honor their contract. (Pay attention to the verbiage)

To sum up:
1. Established Installer > Stand alone product
2. Strength of Warranty > Length of warranty

Hope this helps a


----------



## Enzothecommercialroofer

GAF’s claim to fame is they have a balanced sheet & apparently more materials above the scrim based on the independent TPO study in 2015. Regarding warranties being $1000; that is definitely over unless it’s a tiny job. The manufacturers are pricing commercial jobs at list price ($10-12 per sq on a 20 yr NDL) with no exceptions these days


----------

